# Sports field for memorization



## Foxfire (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried a couple memory methods out, but couldn't find something that really resonated with me. I'm using Pochman's old method as described by van Noort, so I use a buffer.

I'm currently in the middle of a high school lacrosse season, so I couldn't think of anything else that might make memorization easier. However, I realized that by memorizing the edges as players on a lacrosse field, memorization became a piece of cake, since that's where my mind is at.

Check it out







(Imagine the pieces I'm talking about as the red circles on the field, with the exception of one blue goalie)

Each level of the cube corresponds to a different "part" of the field. Since I play defense, the U face is my goalie and fellow defensive players because it's closest. The middle layer is midfielders, logically, and the bottom is the offensive side of the field, because it's furthest from me. 

Next, to make it even easier, opposite edges on the U and D face are related in my mind - I imagine the red/white edge as the offensive player (attackman) who the red/yellow edge player is playing defense on, making location recollection simple. Finally, even though there are four middle edges, I imagine BL, BR, and FR as the way we usually run our midfielders and FL as a sub. The opposite edges closest to me are goalies, FD piece being the other team's goalie and the FU piece being my goalie.

When I do the actually edge swapping I imagine passes or "rolling" the ball - when I imagine rolling, I know I need to change orientation of the edge. 

Does anyone else use a sports field for memo? It has made mine so simple since I'm living lacrosse at the moment.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 2, 2008)

woa! that's really creative.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 2, 2008)

That sounds really cool, great job. I can definitely see this working if you play lacrosse a lot and already have these systems developed in your head. I want to try something with music, perhaps the layout of guitar. I made a phonetic system that I could use with commutators or Turbo but it is so nonsensical that I can't imagine ever using it.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome!

That's the way it works...everyone should develop something like that! 

@MiloD:

I already used something like that for the pochmann corners with the numbers from 1-8; that's an octave and with every solve I created a melody which I had in my mind as memorization.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mabey i should do that but put a layout on my saxaphone haha


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 2, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Mabey i should do that but put a layout on my saxaphone haha


Hmm, I should try violin. 

4 pegs, some strings, bridge, other features, bow, etc.


----------



## dolphyfan (Apr 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Mabey i should do that but put a layout on my saxaphone haha
> ...


Bassoon or bass clarinet. Bassoon would probably be better considering its got 13 keys just for your thumbs.


----------



## Foxfire (Apr 3, 2008)

The instruments are a good idea...I'm considering using the order of strings for an 8-string bass guitar for corners (I play bass) - it's just the circle of fourths starting on B!

BEADGCFBb. I'll probably do B as the FUR edge and go counterclockwise BEAD.

Bottom four I'll use FDR and go counterclockwise again, GCFBb.

Very niiice.


----------



## tim (Apr 3, 2008)

Foxfire said:


> The instruments are a good idea...I'm considering using the order of strings for an 8-string bass guitar for corners (I play bass) - it's just the circle of fourths starting on B!
> 
> BEADGCFBb. I'll probably do B as the FUR edge and go counterclockwise BEAD.
> 
> ...



A good idea to memorize could be to play the song in your head and memorize the sound .


----------



## Foxfire (Apr 3, 2008)

tim said:


> Foxfire said:
> 
> 
> > The instruments are a good idea...I'm considering using the order of strings for an 8-string bass guitar for corners (I play bass) - it's just the circle of fourths starting on B!
> ...



I was considering imagining playing it - because then you get the benefits of feeling where it should be played and how it should be played. You can use your muscle memory from that for recalling the order in which it should be played/corners should be cycled. 

I'm bad at intervals, but I think that'd probably be the best way...just use some western scale and you're set. Who knows, you might even come up with some arrangement of the notes you really like.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 3, 2008)

theres a million ways to translate data, but I never expected a sports field aiding in the process of solving a cube blindfolded. lol, very creative.


----------



## mizzle (Apr 5, 2008)

That's brilliant. I'm glad people are branching out and customizing.

Personally, my mind's eye works by showing every word I hear or think in a marquis, constantly refreshing. Since I'm good with seeing letters and working with words, I decided to use that.

I put non voiced consonant sounds for all my corners, and voiced ones for my edges, to keep them separate. Plus, it gives me more fudge room for word creation, which I do on the fly.

I named my pieces according to the approximate positions the sounds are created in the mouth. The G sound is far back, glottal, and low. It's my DF. Likewise, M is nasal and toward the front: UB. So on, so forth.

I use the two consonants in my cycle and fill in vowels as necessary to make words, then, I generally try to connect my words directly by making them whatever part of speech I need in order to make a sentence out of the cycles. When I start a new cycle, I drop in connecting words or phrases, or start a new sentence.

I only started working on this a few weeks ago, and my best time is a 1:30.


----------

